# whitening soap recipe needed



## umeali (Jul 30, 2015)

hello to all expert soap makers ,I need a skin whitening soap recipe .Can  any one help ?I want to ad herbs too like rose petals ,fruits etc .


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2015)

I would really do a search on this (Google "skin white soap site:soapmakingforum.com") as it is not a usual soap for many people but there have been some great threads about it before from those in areas where such soaps are more common


----------



## lsg (Jul 30, 2015)

I think a skin whitening lotion or cream would be better as you rinse away soap.  Check out Making Cosmetics website for skin whitening formulas.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 30, 2015)

Be aware that adding chunks of plant matter (like rose petals or fruit) INTO the soap batter turns them brown and unattractive. It can also contribute to soap going "off" (called DOS or dreaded orange spots", AND will attract insects. Some people put things on top that dont change color like calendula petals or oatmeal.

Soap is on the skin a few minutes and washes off, I tend to think of skin whitening claims for soap as either lies or the use of dangerous chemicals.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

Agree with everything that Sea says above ...


----------



## umeali (Jul 31, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Be aware that adding chunks of plant matter (like rose petals or fruit) INTO the soap batter turns them brown and unattractive. It can also contribute to soap going "off" (called DOS or dreaded orange spots", AND will attract insects. Some people put things on top that dont change color like calendula petals or oatmeal.
> 
> Soap is on the skin a few minutes and washes off, I tend to think of skin whitening claims for soap as either lies or the use of dangerous chemicals.


Thanks for such a nice and detailed answer can we use dried rose petals ?


----------



## kumudini (Jul 31, 2015)

For me skin whitening from anything topical doesn't exist. Skin brightening and skin correction does and I believe the only way a 'soap' can do that is by doing very little or no harm so that skin is not tied up in repairing the damage and has time to rejuvenate. Nothing that could irritate or cause allergy could go in the soap, which means the perfect bar of soap is different for different people.
More skin brightening happens from regular use of a physical sun screen(block). Fruits and veggies, esp when eaten raw help a lot too.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2015)

As Sea said, the only thing that does not go brown in the soap is calendula.  Maybe blue cornflower petals, has anyone ever used them *in* the soap?  They stay blue on top for me, those and calendula are the only ones that stay stable on top over time.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 31, 2015)

umeali said:


> Thanks for such a nice and detailed answer can we use dried rose petals ?



I guess you can use dried rose petals on the top - I've seen that, but never tried it.


----------



## marilynmac (Jul 31, 2015)

A much nicer thing, IMO, to use dried flowers or other items with soap is to leave them out of the soap, then when you wrap the bars, include the dried flowers on the wrapping.  I dry flowers from my garden then hot-glue the entire flower on the package.  It's beautiful, and you don't have junk in the soap when you use it.   Nice for septic systems, too.


----------

